# Noticed some packages on my route (logistics) were marked “Late”...



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

After I scanned in packages and left warehouse I noticed a bunch of packages in my itinerary list were marked with a red circle with the word Late in it. I checked and it said they were all supposed to be delivered the day before! They had the same route codes as the other packages and matched with the pick sheet so they weren’t missorted.

Will I get dinged now because I’m the one who actually delivered them late? My on-time delivery stats better not get messed up because of this and I better not get some email from amazon saying I delivered packages late. I had absolutely nothing to do with these packages being delivered late since they were supposed to be delivered the previous day. Has anyone else doing logistics ever had this happen? Never saw packages labeled late before in my 6 months of doing Flex.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

All the time, it reflects nothing on you. You'll also see some stupid notification pop up when you get to the stop "This package is late, call the customer to make sure they still want it", ignore that and deliver like you normally would


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> All the time, it reflects nothing on you. You'll also see some stupid notification pop up when you get to the stop "This package is late, call the customer to make sure they still want it", ignore that and deliver like you normally would


Ok great, thanks! Yeah I definitely did not call a single customer and just ignored that message and delivered.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

As month As it's not after 930pm you should be fine


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> As month As it's not after 930pm you should be fine


Umm, it was well after 9:30 since it should have been delivered by 9:30pm THE PREVIOUS DAY. It was almost 24 hours late by the time I delivered but I had absolutely nothing to do with the lateness.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I got to the WH about 10 min early on Satuday night. No line, rolled right in, scanned the QR code and was on the road about 5 minutes after the block's official start time of 6:30pm. Was marked late for the pickup and by 7pm most of my stops were flagged 'rush'.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

RickCMC said:


> Umm, it was well after 9:30 since it should have been delivered by 9:30pm THE PREVIOUS DAY. It was almost 24 hours late by the time I delivered but I had absolutely nothing to do with the lateness.


No I meant 930pm the day you got it


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> No I meant 930pm the day you got it


Oh ok gotcha! Yeah I delivered before then so I should be good.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes, you will get dinged. Everything is automated.

Given how unbelievably incompetent and r.etarded support has been lately, you will probably have to go through a series of fruitless email exchanges with them trying to explain your case until they just stop replying to you.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I had one the other week, called no answer, stopped at the house, no answer...just marked it as undeliverable. 

Finished my route 3 blocks away and it was going to be my only return going the wrong way from home to the warehouse. Called support and they said just deliver it and tell us where you leave it. No problems no dings on the record...app did get screwy and try and send me back to warehouse instead of just closing out the route but it all worked out.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Nothing will happen to you. All that means is the Target delivery date was missed for whatever reason. It's after 9:30pm that day where anything can count against you specifically.


----------

